# check out my big hose



## pixmedic (Apr 2, 2020)

I make no apologies


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2020)

I'll give you a 'Funny' only because there's no 'Groan / Eye-rolling' option!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 2, 2020)

I like it!


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 2, 2020)

Hmmmmm. You might be interested: It's for horse lovers. HORSE lovers.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 2, 2020)

Great title. Good catch!


----------



## MSnowy (Apr 2, 2020)

The Big Hose looks like it could use the"Big Blue Pill"


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 3, 2020)

Lovely hose..............


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 3, 2020)

Everyone agrees ... that's quite a hose.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 3, 2020)

@pixmedic : Thank you for doing what you do. We salute you.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Jeff G (Apr 8, 2020)

What a hoser!


----------



## weepete (Apr 8, 2020)

Looks like you might need a house for a hose lover


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 8, 2020)

Is it okay if I post a photo of my big hose in this thread? Maybe it could become a theme.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 8, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Is it okay if I post a photo of my big hose in this thread? Maybe it could become a theme.



Go for it.
I would love to see your big hose


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks!
Mine's so big it won't all fit in the frame.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> Thanks!
> Mine's so big it won't all fit in the frame.
> View attachment 189752



Damn. Yours is bigger than mine


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 9, 2020)

pixmedic said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks!
> ...



Your leading line has lead me to say,  "It's not the size of the hose, it's the size of the heart of the hose."


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > zulu42 said:
> ...



It's really the gallons per minute that matter


----------

